# Can't update drivers ATI Mobility Radeon X600



## Mwb12285 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've had this laptop since about 2005, so it's pretty old, but it still runs well. The only thing is, when I play World of Warcraft, I get a lot of "Windows Stop Errors" in which my computer will just completely freeze until I turn it off, or I will get the blue screen of death. When they computer boots back on it tells me that this problem is caused by having out of date drivers for my graphics card.

I went to the ATI website and found my card and downloaded the drivers for it, but I get an error every single time I try to install them. From what I understand this is being caused by my video card being a chipset card. I went to the manufacturer website (Gateway) and found the drivers for my card there, but the last time they were updated was before I even bought my laptop :laugh: 

Anyone have any idea how I can update them?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Try the Installation Verification Software at the bottom of this page , it should then let you download the drivers

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...spx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.5&lang=English


----------



## Hajduk-Split (Jun 17, 2009)

Install new Chipset Drivers and then graphics drivers.... before that, remove any old graphics drivers with this:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=1655&file=4&evp=c14f9f3787877eef9ef4b235b9146e96

Program is called Driver Sweeper


----------

